# ‘90 BMW 325ix “period correct” resto, audio thoughts...



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

I’m undertaking a major restoration on a special BMWe30 325ix That has a full AC schnitzer body kit, wheels, stealth installed radar detector, and Clifford alarm. All were installed when the car was new and it’s a total time capsule.I have somegood old school stuff and it came with ads separates (don’t know what yet) In front. Check. I swear I have seen ads plate speakers replacing the Orem rears, no? Did folks convert from those small home speakers? I dont care if they work - just want them to look ostentatious! 

so, minty alpine 7618 fixed mount & corresponding cd changer > some modern processor, ads front an hopefully rear plates. That’s all I got...

maybe some ads amps under seats or under package tray? How about a sub?

and some higher-line Recaros on the era...

any other blatant late 80’s eraly 90’s cocaine fueled hi-fi?

period correct my friends!

cheers,

tom


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

looking forward to this build. I like the looks of the kit.


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks! There’s a bit more to it - DINAN built the car, as it sits, including a 300hp turbo kit and everything else in ther catalog including the AC schnitzer kit. This car has been off the street and “lost” for about 15 years because both of the front strut towers are irreparably damaged from one of the later owners that rn it slammed on the bump stops and mangled it to the point of undrivable and was hidden in a warehouse for last 12 or so years. Ive finally tracked down a NOS ix (awd) specific front clip in europe.ain’t cheap at about $4k for just the metal, and something like 260 spot welds per side. Ugh...


----------



## alfamarat (Feb 13, 2020)

Sweet ride! Those were not to easy for good audio builds, though. I had a simple 318 and I remember there were some challenges... Up front, kick panels with 5,25 and a low mounted tweeter were about what you could do if you want to keep it reasonably stock and not mess up the door cards. MB Quart was one of the top picks at the time - at least in Europe, now that brand seems to have gone in another direction... Rear shelf, 6.5/8" MB Quart kits or similar. 

Subs were usually one 10-12" firing through the backrest, especially if you have the ski-hatch opening behind the foldable armrests - or some more exotic bandpass boxes, popular at the time when high power amps were a bit more expensive than today.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

She'd look awesome in red 
Schnitzer .... such a cool name to pronounce .... ehehe


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

I could be wrong, but I think a former Dinan engineer owned that car. I used to work there and one guy had a turbo iX and I seem to remember it having those wheels, smoked tails, and that badge.

Those are absolutely incredible cars. After you get the clip installed you'll definitely want to take it to CARBAHN Autoworks (Steve Dinan's current business). He's one of the few people who know those cars inside and out and will be able to tune it properly.

Massive bonus points for the 7618 and changer! I always thought it would be cool to put a sub in the space behind the armrest on one of the sides of the rear seat, but a 90's-style carpeted box in the trunk would definitely be correct. Really looking forward to seeing progress on this.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

So do you have the Gear your mentioning yet?


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

Any updates on this thread..?


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

Really hope to see this car back on the road.


----------

